# Ice/bubble hash trim wet or dry?



## ross (Oct 10, 2013)

Usually I use it dry but I've heard if it's too brittle too much leaf material will end up in the hash. But if it's wet will the trichs not fall off as easily?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2013)

I always decarb the trim when I am going to make bubble hash, so it is always dry.  It should be frozen when you make bubble hash--I think it is the ice that knocks the trichs from the leaf and yes, I think that they come off better with trim that is at least somewhat dry.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2013)

I freeze my fresh trim.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 10, 2013)

X 2


----------



## ross (Oct 12, 2013)

I made it wet and it seemed to turn out a lot more gooey and pure but next time I'm going to try freezing it


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 12, 2013)

^^freeze after dry for best results! Immersion blenders help. I've burned through two in two years n only got bags this summer lol. Putting ice in your 220/main strain bag helps a lot too while you are processing it. I used to layer ice between my bags when I first started to add more room and surface area to process each layer, but getting the ice out after proved too taxing.


----------



## FarmerTed (Nov 1, 2014)

I prefer frozen fresh, but different techniques make for various flavor, feeling and medicinal outcomes. There's not necessarily a wrong choice, just preference.


----------

